
Show HN: Gitdocs a Platform for Documentation - dbetteridge
Hi HN!<p>During lockdown i&#x27;ve been working on building Gitdocs<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitdocs.page<p>It offers a simple interface for extracting your documentation from git (github&#x2F;azure devops currently supported) and making them easily shareable outside your immediate team or organisation.<p>Still in very early beta, so I&#x27;m looking for feedback and suggestions for improvement alongside why this might be a terrible idea.<p>Be gentle as its currently running on a small VPS<p>Future plans include pdf and html export functionality and search.<p>Thanks!<p>- There will be bugs -
======
sarcasmatwork
Clicked App, and then the back button icon which does not work as expected.
Keeps trying to load [https://gitdocs.page/login](https://gitdocs.page/login).
Home button works. 77.0.1 (64-bit)

All I see is some screenshots and that's about it. Where is the info, the
content that tells me more? I'm I missing something?

~~~
dbetteridge
That's my bad on the first one, you should now see an error page asking you to
login when clicking App and logged-out. Hitting back will take you back to the
homepage.

For the second, there should be some intro text. But proper copy is on my TODO
list

------
jjgreen
An unexpected error has occurred :-/

~~~
dbetteridge
Can I ask what steps you took and arrived at the error?

I've tried to cover bases with tests where I can but i'm sure i've missed some

~~~
jjgreen
Just open the link in Firefox, a flash of text "a document sharing ... ", then
it's gone and the error message displays. I've enabled js for the site.

~~~
dbetteridge
Thanks! I'll take another look.

Which version of Firefox?

Ive tested using 78.0b9 (64-bit) Developer edition and 77.0.1 (64-bit) and not
seeing the same.

